# EZ UP on sale



## garyt (Jul 20, 2010)

Sears has a 10 X 10 easy up on sale for $59.00


----------



## roklimo (Jul 20, 2010)

Have to go get me one.  Thanks!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 20, 2010)

Good price thanks for the info


----------



## captsly (Jul 20, 2010)

Got the same one at Academy Sports for $49 although it didn't have the side curtain. You can't beat the price!


----------

